# Word of the Day - rogue



## Paco Dennis

Definition of _rogue_ (Entry 3 of 4)  adjective

1  *: *resembling or suggesting a rogue elephant especially in being isolated, aberrant, dangerous, or uncontrollable "capsized by a rogue wave"

2 *: *corrupt, dishonest  "rogue cops"

3 *: *of or being a nation whose leaders defy international law or norms of international behavior  "rogue states"

"go rogue"     

*: *to begin to behave in an independent or uncontrolled way that is not authorized, normal, or expected  "Before the Clemson Tigers played Notre Dame in Arlington, Texas on Saturday, Clark [a bald eagle] was supposed to fly around the stadium, high above people's heads. But instead, he went rogue and decided to perch on two unsuspecting fans.— Nicole Gallucci            

   : Anders had been sent to the Amazon to monitor the program's progress under the formidable Dr. Annick Swensen (who may have gone rogue and is no longer returning the company's calls).— Yvonne Zipp            

   : Whenever a member of a group goes rogue, you can be absolutely certain that other members of that group will pop up with the "bad apple" defense, as in, "Well, sure, there's a few bad apples in every bunch, but that's the exception."— Christine Flowers


----------



## hollydolly

*Looking back...The rogues in fairy tales were always really quite scary for little children *


----------



## Matrix

The police asked for the public's help in identifying a rogue rider.


----------



## hollydolly

The  evil rogue in Oliver Twist was called Bill Sykes... the lovable rogue was known as Fagin


----------



## RubyK

We had a _rogue_ killer in our city who shot a man in the head while driving next to him on a major highway. The Sheriff's office finally tracked him down in Chicago. They did not know each other.


----------



## Kaila

In recent years, I have noticed rogue hairs, growing unexpectedly,  in places they never did before.


----------



## senior chef

Kaila said:


> In recent years, I have noticed rogue hairs, growing unexpectedly,  in places they never did before.


Indeed.  Rogue hairs now grow out of my ears.


----------

